

More reasons to hate Google Contacts - intlect
http://intlect.com/7-reasons-google-contacts-sucks/

======
godDLL
I had this "wiping local data when syncing" issue on and off since back when
sync was only available for iPhone users, but got frustrated with it three
months ago, so what I did was:

\- Back up both local Address Book, and the Google Contacts

\- Turn off syncing with Google Contacts

\- Wipe Google Contacts completely

\- Turn syncing back on, and verify that it worked proper by syncing several
times.

Has been working fine since then. And by "fine" I mean no nickname sync, no
sorting options in Google Contacts, and all the other things OP describes are
still there. But I no longer loose my data on sync.

~~~
intlect
I've tried the wipe method repeatedly, even went so far as to wipe, wait 24
hours, delete any stray contacts created automatically, then delete every one
of those contacts and then sync 8 hours later (no emails in my sleep).

Still goes bad. Side note: it works better with OS 10.5, because there it
doesn't try to sync everything and it really does work. It works as bad as I
said only on 10.6 (all minor versions tested - I kept hoping the darn Nickname
sync issue would go away at some point release).

I do admit that the Spanning Sync trial I used once may have done something to
my Google Contacts at one point when I checked that it shouldn't sync
Suggested Contacts, but I don't see why Google would let such a thing made via
the API stick forever. (And Spanning Sync wasn't for me because of the whole
"give us your password" thing.)

------
frossie
#8: Ugly, unfriendly, unlovable user interface

To be fair, I sync through nuevasync and have no problems. A lot of people say
"why bother" but really, they do a fine job ironing out some of the kinks.
Also, Akonadi syncing on KDE seems to mostly work.

~~~
intlect
I've tried Spanning Sync but I wasn't comfortable with giving access to my
Gmail password so I gave up on it really soon.

I've also tried soocial.com which I liked because it uses OAuth and I can
always just revoke its access, but it sucked when it came to Prefixes and
Suffixes. I have people in my address book who happen to be Jr. and Sr. or who
happen to have the same name and one had no email and it mashed them up.

NuevaSync seems more focused on the mobile aspects of things and I'm really
just interested in contact syncing with as few parties in between as possible.
(paranoid)

